# Expats in Verona



## Fr4ncesca (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello,

I am from Verona and I lived 8+ years abroad. I'm 33years old and I live in Mambrotta (Verona Est).
It would be nice to meet with expats in the area as I lived many years abroad and I miss to be part of an international community. lane:

Thank you,

Francesca


----------

